# Consumer Reports Insights: Supplements can be risky



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dietary supplements can be risky; Consumer Reports recommends avoiding some We Americans do love our dietary supplements. More than half of the adult population has taken them to stay healthy, lose weight, gain an edge in sports or in the bedroom, and avoid using prescription drugs. In 2009, we spent $26.7 billion on them, according [...]

*Read More...*


----------

